# ISIS Dirty bomb



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The monstrous fiends with the Islamic State hope to add another horrific weapon to their arsenal of terror - a "dirty" bomb.

The bloodthirsty jihadist group looted radioactive chemicals from government labs as they rampaged across Iraq and Syria and hope to assemble explosive devices with them, a British newspaper reported, citing Australian intelligence officials and ISIS propaganda.

More here: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/isis-nuclear-material-dirty-bomb-report-article-1.2253492

If they make one where will they use it?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Most likely one of the ports. That would cause wide spread disruption to the supply lines in the us for a long time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They will use it on Israel if they can.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope they will hit California or NYC


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> nope they will hit California or NYC


did you leave out the word hopefully?

/sarcasm


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm afraid you're right. And I'm also afraid a lot of people are asleep at the wheel and woefully unprepared.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Make it look like a bomb and they can just fly over here and put it where they want....No Danger of the TSA finding the damned thing unless it looks like a bottle of shampoo or a water bottle!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only way they are going to get one into this country is to make it man-portable in size. Then they just stroll across the southern border. Have an accomplice waiting in a vehicle.
Now, if they could get away with this a few times they would have a nice car bomb. But it would still be limited in scope.

I'm sure the US intelligence agencies have been planning for this.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A dirty bomb is not well shielded and could be tracked by satellite, mobile and ground based sensors. 
I say _*could*_ be tracked. It might serve to have it detonated or captured "coincidentally" in order to increase the power of the feds.

The more socialist and/or fascist our two parties get, the harder it is to say who the greatest enemy is.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They ( The terrorists ) Will get around to this type of attack eventually. Just a matter of time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it would be easier if they assembled or attacked some radiology department here. Poor security.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This is the same group our prez called "JV" ?

Call me crazy but I still think the MH370 B777 will come into play somewhere and maybe delivering what they now have. I still think
that 777 is in short term storage and will come into play at some point. There are also many planes missing/stolen from Tripoli airport last year.
Aircraft missing include several A320's and B737's. Stay tuned!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sorry RPD they can get one in here right through customs too they could just fly a private jet land at JFK or LA X and boom 
or just ask walmart to ship it in for you.
it may sound conceded but the crown jewel target is the usa foe those idiots.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> This is the same group our prez called "JV" ?
> 
> Call me crazy but I still think the MH370 B777 will come into play somewhere and maybe delivering what they now have. I still think
> that 777 is in short term storage and will come into play at some point. There are also many planes missing/stolen from Tripoli airport last year.
> Aircraft missing include several A320's and B737's. Stay tuned!


Africa was a big market for stolen jets. I heard stories of repo men repossessing older Boeing jets. But I think mh370 crashed, way too far. Plus they would have been too close to Diego Garcia to go unnoticed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> This is the same group our prez called "JV" ?
> 
> Call me crazy but I still think the MH370 B777 will come into play somewhere and maybe delivering what they now have. I still think
> that 777 is in short term storage and will come into play at some point. There are also many planes missing/stolen from Tripoli airport last year.
> Aircraft missing include several A320's and B737's. Stay tuned!


To hide an aircraft in plain sight, all they have to do is change the numbers to another aircraft's number. The Air Force did this with SR-71s. Of the dozen flying, there were only a few different numbers.

Another reason I have to get my new radiation detector.

A scenario I read about was meeting up with a shrimp trawler and then burying the radioactive material under tons of ice and shrimp. The water is supposed to be a great shield for radiation.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I had another comment but I don't want to give the freaks any ideas. so just maintain radio silence and hope isis never hits any place and just they give up and surrender like good little retards.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe they will have another "training accident" and detonate it on their own soil.

Those darn surplus USA timers!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The more socialist and/or fascist our two parties get, the harder it is to say who the greatest enemy is.


Truth.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Maybe they will have another "training accident" and detonate it on their own soil.
> 
> Those darn surplus USA timers!


Isis mailbomb returned for postage due. "Muhammad, did you order a package?" They open it like its Christmas....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm thinking it's ISIS wet dream to set it off on our turf. I don't think they would use it in Israel because that would ruin the land and keep everyone out for years. They would be cutting themselves off from the Al-Aqsa mosque in Jerusalem...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps they would do us a favor and drain the swamp in Mordor on the Potomac. Unfortunately it most likely would be average people that would be harmed.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only way they are going to get one into this country is to make it man-portable in size. Then they just stroll across the southern border. Have an accomplice waiting in a vehicle.
> Now, if they could get away with this a few times they would have a nice car bomb. But it would still be limited in scope.
> 
> I'm sure the US intelligence agencies have been planning for this.


RPD Think you are a bit mistaken. Put it in a sealand container ship it to mexico truck it up thru El Paso Del Norte and once across take it where you want. Also lead is cheap sheilding


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh damn when I hear dirty bomb I keep wondering if the found one of Janet Reno's tampons or something?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

^ there's a name I hadn't heard in awhile ^

Gross...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Janet Reno doesn't need tampons anymore. Janet Napolitano is still using Reno's leftover unused pads. Just setting the record straight. I yield back the balance of my time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is more efficient to have the radioactive material on the outside of any casing with a dirty bomb. It will be dispersed more, covering a larger area and make clean-up harder.
Any shielding on the outside diminishes the range...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they are talking about the terrorists sneaking it by Geiger counters the feds have Paul. But I could be mistaken. The shielding could help to disguise the radio active parts.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

This interactive map may be helpful in determining risk and routes home. I believe Tucson, AZ would be an easy target. Fortunately I live far enough outside of town to be safe. But it all depends on wind. The fallout area (although mostly heavy beta particles) would be a lot longer on a windy day. The route home may well be in the opposite direction or at a 90 degree angle, depending on where a blast is set off and which direction wind is blowing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That map is based on a nuclear detonation - not a dirty bomb. A "dirty bomb" for those that don't know is a stick of dynamite with a bunch of medical grade nuclear waste wrapped around it. There is nor heat, or blast wave more violent than the explosive itself. The bomb is used to throw the nuclear waste (low risk but still bad) over as large an area as possible. Depending on the radioactive material this could be anything from inconvenient to a real catastrophe. Using weapons grade plutonium, which would kill all those who are involved in the making and delivering of the bomb, would be the worst but it would be impossible to get it close to our country. Typically this type of bomb is fashioned using the medical nuclear products from cancer treatment and the like. People survive cancer treatments.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

You can set the detonation at the lowest level. It will still give an idea of an area to be avoided. The actual number of deaths may not be really high As long as someone was able to adequately decontaminate themselves right away and avoid ingesting any of the particles, survival possibility would be good (unless of course you were in the actual blast zone.) The real issue is the contamination to the surrounding environment, including buildings. The only way to get rid of it would be to tear everything down and haul the stuff away. Pretty big economic impact.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The lowest level is a 20 ton blast. Which would be equivalent to 20 tons of regular explosive. 1 ton is 2,000 pounds so that's 40,000 pounds of explosive. A 1 kiloton is 1,000 tons of explosive. = 2,000,000 is 2 million pounds of explosive. The dirty bombs just use regular explosive to spread around radioactive material, think 55 gallon drum size at most, truck bombs. The actual nukes use radioactive fission to produce the equivalent of millions of tons of explosive. There's a slight difference.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> The lowest level is a 20 ton blast. Which would be equivalent to 20 tons of regular explosive. 1 ton is 2,000 pounds so that's 40,000 pounds of explosive. A 1 kiloton is 1,000 tons of explosive. = 2,000,000 is 2 million pounds of explosive. The dirty bombs just use regular explosive to spread around radioactive material, think 55 gallon drum size at most, truck bombs. The actual nukes use radioactive fission to produce the equivalent of millions of tons of explosive. There's a slight difference.


I do realize that, James, but the beta particles of a dirty bomb, even though they would drop in close proximity to the blast, would still need to be clean up. Besides the economic impact, there is a huge element of fear/terror/disruption to the public.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To me the idea of a dirty bomb is total terror because so many sheeple have no idea what it is and they will panic and create total chaos for some time, in addition to the idea of clean up. The more windy the day the better the spread. Just about ready to pull the trigger on a new Geiger counter.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

It is so important for people to get decontaminated before they start carrying the particles on their hair and clothing all over creation. But.... we know that will be exactly what happens.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree. I was just watching on cspan a renewal for the healthcare of 9/11 first responders and victims. They had police carrying buckets of rubble around with no breathing protection. Dumb dumb. It didn't need to be done, now thousands have health problems.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A dirty bomb would be limited in scope. What people should worry about is chemical and biological. That will have a far more devastating impact and a greater reach. The other option, although far less likely I think, is if they get a hold of a small nuclear device. I have not seen anywhere that they have the technical expertise themselves. But, it may be possible to acquire one perhaps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We know ISIS already has the nuclear material. I hope they don't have the chemical or biological weapons.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> We know ISIS already has the nuclear material. I hope they don't have the chemical or biological weapons.


But the Russians do.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> I agree. I was just watching on cspan a renewal for the healthcare of 9/11 first responders and victims. They had police carrying buckets of rubble around with no breathing protection. Dumb dumb. It didn't need to be done, now thousands have health problems.


James, many of those people have already died. This is why I carry eye and respiratory protection in my GHB, as well as eye drops. There are many scenarios that could involve building collapse or explosions. If you have to walk through that stuff or get engulfed by a cloud of dust, you health could be affected forever. I have a coworker who had to walk 7 miles home in New York on 911. She said the dust was unbearably thick. She is a nurse. Why she didn't take a mask to wear is something I don't understand. She has recently developed asthma that the doc says is probably related to her 911 exposure.

The mask won't protect you from chemical gasses, but it can certainly keep chemical and toxin laden dust out of your lungs. And remember the eyes.


----------

